# Swimming Pool Maintenance



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I have read a great deal about swimming pools on the island and the cost of maintenance, particularly Veronica's recent post about the cost of maintenance and how many permanent residents wish they had not bothered with a pool.

We intend, as my previous post have indicated, to move permanently to Cyprus in 2013 - although recent events may enable us to move earlier than planned.

Given that we intend, at least for the first couple of years, to rent a villa, I was wondering how practical and cost-effective it would be to maintain the pool myself. How difficult is it, and has anybody undertaken this and found it a reasonable thing to do? I swim almost every day in life and would want to continue swimming regularly in Cyprus, when the weather allows.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> I have read a great deal about swimming pools on the island and the cost of maintenance, particularly Veronica's recent post about the cost of maintenance and how many permanent residents wish they had not bothered with a pool.
> 
> We intend, as my previous post have indicated, to move permanently to Cyprus in 2013 - although recent events may enable us to move earlier than planned.
> 
> ...


It is very easy to look after the pool yourself and of course makes the upkeep far less expensive. My recent observation about the cost of maintaining a pool was for someone who dosn't live here permanently and needs to pay someone to look after the pool. My husband looks after our pool and most of our friends look after their own.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, Veronica. I appreciate your response. Will I need to take a class or is it all obvious?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for that, Veronica. I appreciate your response. Will I need to take a class or is it all obvious?


No need for classes. The guy we bought the house from showed my hubby what to do in no time at all and the suppliers of the chemicals etc are very helpful and will advise you if you have any problems.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

That's really positive, Veronica. One more item crossed off the list. I am obliged to you - again.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Maintaining a pool requires a basic understanding of your pool type and filtration system and this can be gleaned from the numerous sites on the internet. Just bear in mind the American sites tend to be rather neurotic and pour far too many chemicals in. Certainly no extraordinary skills are required so I'd say go for it yourself.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Neurotic ... Moi? Surely I can rise above his.

Seriously, Pete, thanks for your advice as (a) it will be something to do regularly and (b) I would hate to waste money on something that I could do myself. Obviously we can't do anything further until we have chosen our rental property and seen what sort of pool, filtration system, etc. we have.


----------



## NSPF-I (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi MacManiac,

I would advise that if you do not have any prior experience you should take a pool maintenance course on island. The courses available for home pool owners are not too intense or techie and contain really useful information.

Just because a pool is blue does not mean its safe. And there is more to maintaining a pool then adding whatever random chlorine you find are given in the shop and hovering the bottom.

A Pool with incorrect flow settings or balance can still be clear and blue however;

Incorrect flow settings = Algae, high utility bills, high risk of illness.
Incorrect water balance = Damage to liner, damage to pipework & pump, increased chemical cost, high risk of illness.

I have been providing pool services & professional advice on the island for 10 years. I am also a Certified Pool Inspector and during this time I have lost count of the times i have been called out to a pool and found the someone has caused major damage or injury because of something they heard or read online. There is a lot of good information online but its mixed in with a lot of bad and unless you know the difference you are opening yourself up to all sorts of problems. 

There are a few training providers so just do a Google search for something like "Pool Maintenance Training Cyprus". 

The pool professionals usually hold (the good ones) a CPO certification which is the approved operator certification in Cyprus (and no certification also means no insurance). Any company that teaches this CPO course will likely provide courses for home pool owners as well.

They will likely have courses from the very basic online interactive course through to private tutorials at your pool and the cost for one of there courses will likely be less than a months professional maintenance. 

I hope this helps. PM me if you want any more advice, I am always happy to help people with pool related problems.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Lots of good advice and thanks for it. I have been looking after our pool for some months now and using it since April. My landlord gave me sound advice and the company who came to renew the liner, who also do pool maintenance, assured me that I was looking after the pool properly.


----------



## petemarten (Aug 25, 2019)

Can anyone suggest a pool company that they can recommend that carries out pool maintenance? Thanks


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

NSPF-I said:


> Hi MacManiac,
> 
> I would advise that if you do not have any prior experience you should take a pool maintenance course on island. The courses available for home pool owners are not too intense or techie and contain really useful information.
> 
> ...


Hi I have tried Google search, they appear to be for persons requiring certificates in pool management etc. I am looking for total novice course near Larnica/Paralimni have tried to pm you with no success.


----------

